# 2015 Lazer Blade Helmet sizes are weird



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I own a large 2014 Lazer Helium helmet in blaze orange and recently purchased the 2015 Lazer Blade helmet in matte black with blaze orange accents but it doesn't fit at all.

Here is the deal, both helmets claim the size is 58cm to 61cm. When I have the Lazer Helium helmet on I have to have the rollsys encloser fully opened/extended for it to hit my head, so presumably 61cm. This is with the aquapad front pad inserted. 

When I bought the Lazer Helmet in Large, again claimed size is 58cm to 61cm it was so large when the rollsys head enclosure fully extended it laughably would fall off my head. I then cranked the dial to make the sie smaller and even at the smaller setting (58cm) it fell off my head.

So something appears to be up between these 2 helmets or the Lazer Blade is sized way larger than advertised. I don't own a medium helmet in any brand of helmet I have. I'm cautious to buy the Lazer medium for fear of it actually coming it true to size and being too small. 

Has anyone else experienced this with the Lazer Blade helmets?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

What don't you just get a brand that you're able to try on and know fits?
You really can't go by the size because some brands/models get their circumference front to back while others are wider. It's definitley possible to for one 58-61, for example, to be too tight (either side to side or front to back) while another is to small and neither is inaccuratly sized.


----------



## tthome (May 12, 2008)

I already own a large Lazer Helium that fits...I want the same LARGE in the Lazer Blaze model but doesn't fit no matter where I adjust it. I'm simply curious if anyone else has experienced this with the lazer helmets. I ordered the Lazer Blaze from my LBS because I already knew the Lazer Helium large would fit front to back, side to side. It's the same maker and size of helmet just different model.

I would find it strange that I have to buy a large Lazer helium claiming to be 58cm-61cm that fits but will have to buy a medium Lazer Blade 55cm - 59cm that fits just like a large Lazer Helium???

I own many other helmets made by Bell (Gage, Sweep, Volt) in size large that no matter what model I purchase the large fits every time.


----------

